# Best Seafood Buffet in Singapore



## samdirevo

I found this information in the internet (hungrygowhere) about the best seafood buffet in Singapore. I want to know your thoughts about it. 

>Greenhouse Restaurant
3/F The Ritz-Carlton, Millenia Singapore, 7 Raffles Ave

>Fremantle Seafood Market 
#01-05/06, Traders’ Market, Blk. 3E Clarke Quay, River Valley Rd

>Tung Lok Seafood East Coast
2/F Marina Cove, Building B, 1000 East Coast Parkway

>Checkers Brasserie
Ground floor, Hilton Singapore, 581 Orchard Rd

>Spices Café
3/F Concorde Hotel Singapore, 100 Orchard Rd

Can you recommend places to have seafood buffet which serve great food and offer great customer service plus do not cost too much?


----------



## BBCWatcher

I disagree with Spices Café. In my opinion it's good, even excellent value-for-money if you want to concentrate on local Singaporean flavors, but I don't think it's the "best seafood buffet in Singapore." It might be the "best Singaporean seafood buffet" or perhaps even "best buffet with a focus on Singapore-style crab in Singapore," but I don't have enough experience to judge.

I prefer Melt (Mandarin Oriental) and The Line (Shangri-La) over the Greenhouse, and probably in that order. Those buffets are all in the same general category. We've had better service at Melt than at The Line, and I've been impressed with Melt's seafood in particular.

You didn't ask, but for future reference for "best buffet in Singapore" I would nominate Basilico at the Regent as a finalist. It is not the best seafood buffet in Singapore, and their pizza is quite average even by Singapore's low standards. But otherwise it's wonderful.

There are some sushi buffets in Singapore if that's what you want to focus on, and many of the buffets include at least small sushi bars. I would definitely stay away from Sakae Sushi, though -- that's my least favorite in Singapore.

Also keep in mind that "best seafood restaurant in Singapore" is not at all the same thing as "best seafood buffet in Singapore." Buffets are good in certain ways, not good in others. It's really hard to say what's truly best. Fortunately there are a lot of good options.


----------



## simonsays

how about adding some indicative prices too, so those price conscious can do a look-see ?


----------



## BBCWatcher

It's tough to generalize because the prices vary a lot depending on day (weekdays, Saturdays, Sundays, eve of public holidays, public holidays), time (breakfast, brunch, lunch, high tea, dinner), menu variations, and promotions (credit card offers, buy one get one free deals, senior discounts, coupons, etc.) The approach we've generally taken is to pick a couple or a few places that interest us, then we check online to see what the best prices are -- and maybe we adjust our plans a little bit to fit a particular promotion.

For example, we found a new restaurant we want to try, and ordinarily we would visit during lunch. But we found out they have a high tea promotion which starts at 3:00 p.m., and that's OK with us -- we'll adjust our schedule. On another occasion we visited a pizzeria, and we saw a sign board promoting a special offer starting 25 minutes after we arrived. We decided to walk around a bit more then come back because the promotion was sufficiently appealing.


----------



## pichuya

you can check out reviews on good restaurants. I went to some food reviews sites. It really helps in a way to get better judgment!


----------

